# Cacthing bass at night?



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you catch bass at night?I like to night fish and I was just wondering. I seen some stuff online about people catching bass at night I just wanted to hear everyone else's opinion on bass fishing at night. Most of the stuff I seen it says you need to use the moonlight if you're using artificials. Has anyone else fished for bass at night?


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

i heard jitterbugs and buzzbaits were good at night, havent ever done it though


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

I sometimes go night fishing at night in summer, when its too hot to do teh day thing. We float a light and it attracts baitfish and using minnows/shad we get a bunch of white bass/hybrids/striper, some crappies, catfish (mainly blue and flatheads)and the odd bass. Smallies eat at nightin the TN river below pickwick, spotted/kentucky's as well as regular LMB's in several lakes. So yes, it can be done. Never targeted them in deliberately though, its always a by catch deal. 

I need to try one of those green lights one night.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I have bass fished at nite hundreds of times with artificials. I always use black or dark lures at nite (black plastic worms are best) I do most of my nite fishing on lakes. You can do it.


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

I second surfstryker. I have been several times at night on Lakes as well, usually Juniper, Holley, King Lake and have had success with dark soft plastics. You definitely need a full or close to full moon in my experience.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *surfstryker (1/21/2009)*I have bass fished at nite hundreds of times with artificials. I always use black or dark lures at nite (black plastic worms are best) I do most of my nite fishing on lakes. You can do it.




exactly, i love using a black buzz bait also.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

I guess my earlier post disappeared but right before you guys posted I was watching a video on youtube and he also said to use a black worm. I cant wait to try it thanks.


----------



## DanielBArck (Feb 19, 2008)

Bass bit just as well at night as they do during the day. It's just harder to get it done at night so not alot of people try. The reason is obvious. How many times do you catch yourself throwing your bait at a specific target i.e. a fallen tree, a stump you can barely see under the water. This is the type of structure that holds bass, daytime or nighttime, only you can't see it at night. I live pretty close toLake Fork and many of the people I know will only fish after dark. If you want to have great success at night search out lakes that have a lot of lighted boat docks. Throw in a dark colored worm i.e. black, or red shad (my favorite) or use suspending shad raps. With the shad raps use short abrupt jerks that move the bait only about a foot at a time, also,watch out if the lake your fishing has striper. I've hadstriper in the 20# rangejust blow up a shad rap under a dock light. If this happenswhile yourfishing light tackle you'll see whymany people call them"strippers", cause theywill strip every bit of lineout of yourreel in a matter of seconds.

Contrary to other peoples opinion, I've had better luck around these lighted docks on nights when it's cloudy or there is no moon at all. The total darkness seems to attract them to the lights better. If you don't have any lakes with lighted docks, rig your boat with a black light and use a flourescent line like stren and fish the banks with a dark colored worm, buzzbait, jig&pig, or spinnerbait.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I like fishing at night but the lake I fish at has no light what so ever. We have caught a couple bass at night on black worms by casting into the moonlight on the water. It's a lot slower at night than the day time. We have certain spots where we can land 7 to 8 bass a day but at night we only can land 2 to 3. I tried real night crawlers and I haven't had much luck on that either.


----------



## DanielBArck (Feb 19, 2008)

Next time you are out there try a black spinner bait, black blades and everything. Try varying retrieve rates.


----------



## DanielBArck (Feb 19, 2008)

Is your boat rigged with a black light?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

If there's enough light to see itI'll try a hula popper, if not a weedless scuimfrog. I love the sound a bass makes on a quiet night when he hits a topwaterlure. It'll scare the bejeebers out of you sometimes. 

Jim


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I second topwater bass fishing at night...the sound of the explosion will get you going everytime. :letsdrink


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

I am fishing from the bank not from a boat. The area where I fish Is pretty dark. Maybe I should set up my own lighting with a 12 v battery. Would that help?


----------

